# iOS?



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

My question is pertaining to the Seattle market. Does anyone know if the Seattle market supports iOS for flex yet? I've sent in the application several times without a response, so wondering if it's still Android only, or if they aren't accepting new drivers at this time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It does, I got an email late last month


----------

